# Alloy wheel refurbishment south side?



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone have any recommendations? My Qashqai alloys have seen better days and need the full monty! Got an online quote from the wheel specialist for £360 was hoping someone could recommend someone personally, I'd rather get a recommendation as that's kind of at the top of my budget and I don't know their work.

Cheers, Shona.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Shona, I have always used Powdertec in Houston street, Tradeston, technically still Southside. I've had lots of wheels done by them, all to a very high standard and quick, the last time I had the 18's on the ST done, I dropped the car down at 08:30 and picked it up at 17:00, fantastic service. It's a wee bit chesper to take them off yourself and take them down and takes about two days usually, sometimes quicker.
Dunno the size of your wheels, price depends on size, but check them out, can't speak more highly of them:thumb:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Brilliant kenny, thankyou! I knew I'd heard of a company with a similar name over there! Couldn't for the life of me remember. I have a detailing mad friend coming over for lunch to show him the state of them, will give powdertec a phone on Monday. I wouldn't be able to take them off myself but would be able to leave the car for a few days- I've been off after a back operation so am not driving yet, so will see if they can do before I go back in two weeks. Thanks so much!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't use Powdertec.

They did mine before and they weren't that great. Mostly fine but a few areas had trapped dirt and dust under the paint. They are also by far the most expensive although it wasn't me who paid, it was the garage who damaged my wheels fitting tyres.

They quoted £500 for 19" wheels.

I drove home from Glasgow to Aberdeen and did notice even on runflats the car didn't feel right.

The tyres had lost most of their pressure but the tyre sensors didn't throw up the problem as it hadn't been reset.

I emailed Powdertec to highlight the problem and was basically told they aren't interested. He got quite abusive over it.

He made it sound like a favour that the fitted valves at all. He knew they would probably leak but knew I had to get home. 

No mention to me that they would leak.

My dealings with them left a very bad taste and I know others who feel the very same way.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, okay, will rethink that one then. Damn, it's an old car, but I don't want to spend that sort of cash for a bodge. This is my issue, it has 17" I think alloys on, and I can get a new set for about £400. I don't know what to do now, is it better just getting a new set and get them fitted, or get the old ones done. They're bubbling in probably 1 or 2 places per wheel, and have some scratches on from being kerbed. They're still okay and all silver from a distance but there's trouble ahead with the bubbling. Thanks so much.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

shonajoy said:


> Wow, okay, will rethink that one then. Damn, it's an old car, but I don't want to spend that sort of cash for a bodge. This is my issue, it has 17" I think alloys on, and I can get a new set for about £400. I don't know what to do now, is it better just getting a new set and get them fitted, or get the old ones done. They're bubbling in probably 1 or 2 places per wheel, and have some scratches on from being kerbed. They're still okay and all silver from a distance but there's trouble ahead with the bubbling. Thanks so much.


There is quite a few places in Glasgow and I'm sure a few are good.

I'm sure Cueball and a couple of others had posted about The Wheel Specialist in East Kilbride being especially poor though. They are also one the more expensive companies too. £360 for 17" wheels sounds a lot. I'd expect to see £250ish the price for 17" wheels.

Many people like seeing original factory wheels on a car. Often they are stronger and better made than cheap replacements. They will also make the car more valuable and desirable come resell time.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh good, another one to avoid. I'm really near East Kilbride too so may have gone there. Yes I'd prefer to keep the originals even though the cars just a workhorse- and I'm going to run it into the ground probably. We'd just bought it and on the way home the engine blew, so the garage replaced the engine with one with a tenth of the miles of the original, new clutch, everything, and then we had it fully serviced at Knox brothers that cueball recommended- so have spent a good bit on it and probably will keep it.

Thanks very much!


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

It is a shame that Kerr had such a poor experience with Powdertec, whilst by no means a cheerleader, all I can say is, I've used them about seven times, under the old management and the new.
I have never been less than delighted with the service and results.
I do not give return business or endorsements lightly and stand by my recommendation.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kenny wilson said:


> It is a shame that Kerr had such a poor experience with Powdertec, whilst by no means a cheerleader, all I can say is, I've used them about seven times, under the old management and the new.
> I have never been less than delighted with the service and results.
> I do not give return business or endorsements lightly and stand by my recommendation.


It was 2011 I used them. It was a guy called Michael that was running the place then.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ive used Chameleon in Renfrew with very poor results so avoid.My mate got his done here http://www.the-polisher.com/id5.html and they were a million times better than the bodge I got with Chameleon.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

kev999 said:


> Ive used Chameleon in Renfrew with very poor results so avoid.My mate got his done here http://www.the-polisher.com/id5.html and they were a million times better than the bodge I got with Chameleon.


Chameleon have moved from Renfrew to Rutherglen, still the same owners though.
The Polisher is very good but can take a while to get the job done as he is so busy. Also, I think its needs to be a rim only job. You cant take wheel and tyre to him, though don't quote me on that.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

mkv said:


> Chameleon have moved from Renfrew to Rutherglen, still the same owners though.
> The Polisher is very good but can take a while to get the job done as he is so busy. Also, I think its needs to be a rim only job. You cant take wheel and tyre to him, though don't quote me on that.


Chameleon did change owners in 2010/2011 though didnt it?

there are loads of companies about here now. the price you quoted seems fairly expensive though shona. Chameleon did a group buy on here previously (I think it was last year), pretty mixed reviews with those as well, with a few sets taking more than 1 attempt to get right.

group buy thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=213616

a search in the scotland section for wheel refurbs should turn a lot up too, as there has been loads of threads in here on it.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

hiya,my buddy owns a place in Hillington called GH wheels and tyres they will sort you out with a all the details prices tell them Stuart Robertson sent you.there numbers 01418101717


----------



## g_man_mail (Mar 20, 2010)

I would not use powder tec again. The chap tells you any imperfections are normal. It is impossible to match factory standards....excuses excuses. I also had to get a locking wheel nut drilled because his guys over torqued my wheels. 

Poor standards on all fronts.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

g_man_mail said:


> I would not use powder tec again. The chap tells you *any imperfections are normal. It is impossible to match factory standards*....excuses excuses. I also had to get a locking wheel nut drilled because his guys over torqued my wheels.
> 
> Poor standards on all fronts.


Agree mate, that is just excuses. its possible for Lepsons to turn out (better than!) factory quality finishes day in, day out, so how any other wheel refurbisher can claim its either not possible, or to be expected, is entirely beyond me.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Mick said:


> Chameleon did change owners in 2010/2011 though didnt it?
> 
> there are loads of companies about here now. the price you quoted seems fairly expensive though shona. Chameleon did a group buy on here previously (I think it was last year), pretty mixed reviews with those as well, with a few sets taking more than 1 attempt to get right.
> 
> ...


They changed ownership many years ago, to the current owners family. As Ive been told, it changed form 1 member of the family to another a few years ago.

WheelPro Scotland seems to getting a good name at the moment.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

robtech said:


> hiya,my buddy owns a place in Hillington called GH wheels and tyres they will sort you out with a all the details prices tell them Stuart Robertson sent you.there numbers 01418101717


Is that Gordon Hazelton?...Ive never had any hassles there with tyres or alloys, always found them good on price and service. But also heard a horror story once or twice too.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

mkv said:


> They changed ownership many years ago, to the current owners family. As Ive been told, it changed form 1 member of the family to another a few years ago.
> 
> WheelPro Scotland seems to getting a good name at the moment.


It's currently owned by a family in Dumbarton, the londons (sp?), it wasn't owned by that family previously


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

mkv said:


> Is that Gordon Hazelton?...Ive never had any hassles there with tyres or alloys, always found them good on price and service. But also heard a horror story once or twice too.


yea Gordon,he used to use Trevor at ESP in possil but due to lots of issues esp price they no longer use them.i cant mind who they actually use but am assured the new place there using is spot on....sometimes its as cheap to buy a new set of wheels or have the wheels painted rather than powder coated


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Mick said:


> It's currently owned by a family in Dumbarton, the londons (sp?), it wasn't owned by that family previously


Well there you go, I stand corrected....The way I heard it, it was owned by 1 guy that sold it to his brother and mother. But as I say, its only what I heard.


----------

